# Mangobäumchen ziehen



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

Hallo leute, . . . . .ich hab schon vor jahren mal versucht aus einem mangokern ein bäumchen zu ziehen-fehlanzeige. Jetzt möchte ich es mit eurer hilfe noch mal probieren. Also ich hab den kern mit einer bürste vom restlichen fruchtfleisch gesäubert und nun liegt er,mit täglichem ww in einem wasserglas. War das richtig und wie gehts weiter? Bisher ist er immer vergammelt . Was mache ich falsch? Ich dachte immer der kern muss quellen und dick werden bevor er in die erde kommt. Können da die experten weiter helfen? Mandy


----------



## canis (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Mangos ziehen funktioniert nicht immer, weil sie meistens unreif geerntet werden. Ich habe dies bisher nur zustande gebracht, in dem ich die Bohne (Keimling) manuell aus der harten Schale entfernt und direkt in die Erde gesetzt habe. Den ganzen Kern mit Schale in ein Wasserglas zu setzen, hat bei mir nie funktioniert (anders als etwa bei der Avocado).


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Danke david. Das heißt ich muß die wuschelige harte schale öffnen . . .okay. Werd ich machen. Im notfall liegt noch eine mango am fenster


----------



## Lilapause (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Mir war das mal beim dritten Versuch gelungen. Insgesamt hatte ich aus runde 20 Kernen mal ne Quote von 4 Keimlingen. Das Problem: Die sind nach 2 cm eingegangen.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Ja das kenn ich auch.
Habs schon früher mit orangen- und pampelmusenkernen versucht.
Naja,neuer kern . .neues glück 
.
Mandy


----------



## Finalein (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Moonlight, Mango aus dem Kerngehäuse nehmen und in Erde, wie canis sagte. Mangos bekommen häufig die Ölfleckenkrankheit. So habe ich meine Mangos verloren. Es bilden sich dann schwarze Flecken, sehen aus wie öl, auf den Blättern. Auch ein umtopfen hat bei mir dazu geführt, daß die mango einging.
Dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Glück mit der Mango, ich hatte leider wenig Glück damit.
Gruß  Lia


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Hey Lia,

vielen lieben Dank für die Info.
Bisher hat sich noch nichts getan in Sachen Bäumchen , wer weiß ob da überhaupt was kommen wird.

Wie kann man denn diese Krankheit verhindern, bzw. bekämpfen?

Mandy


----------



## Finalein (12. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Nein, Moonlight, leider nicht. Habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden. Da die Ölfleckenkrankheit hier ja auch nicht typisch ist, gibt es dagegen nichts. Leider. Ich habe es deswegen mit Mangobäumchen aufgegeben und ne Zitrone gezogen. Ist einfacher.


----------



## Finalein (12. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

 Hey Moonlight,
habe grad nochmla nachgeschaut. Also die Ölfleckenkrankheit gibt es hier sehr wohl, und zwar beim __ Efeu. Staunässe ist dann zu vermeiden. Handelt sich um Bakterien. Blätter alle abschneiden. Bei meiner mango waren damals ja alle Blätter befallen und wenn Du dann alle Blätter abschneidest, bleibt nichts mehr über.
Aber, ich würde es an Deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren. Kostet doch nichts, außer ein bißchen Geduld. Weißt Du was? Ich glaub, ich probier das auch nochmal.
 Dann wünsch ich uns beiden viel Glück damit. Ganz liebe Grüße aus dem verschneiten Braunschweig sendet Dir Lia


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Super Lia,

na mal sehen wessen Kern dann zuerst treibt 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Wär es nicht einfacher, sich gleich ein Bäumchen zu kaufen ???


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Hey Jo,

erstens hab ich noch keins gesehen ... und dann, wo bleibt denn da der Spaß 
Macht doch viel mehr Laune so etwas selbst zu ziehen ... meinste nicht 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Wußte ich ganz genau, daß Du so antwortest !! 

Latürnich mach selber ziehen mehr Spaß, auch wenn es immer wieder eingeht !


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mangobäumchen ziehen*

Siehste Jo,

wir verstehen uns 


Mandy


----------

